# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Документація, статті, консультації для музкерівників

## Svetikovazp

Доброго дня, шановні колеги.
Пропоную відкрити нову підтему , у звя'зку з тим, що останнім часом виникло дуже багато запитань стосовно викладання сценаріїв свят, музики, віршиків, танців, вправ.....тощо.
"В якому розділі?"   "Куди?"

Ця підтемка допоможе швидше зорієнтуватися в просторі матеріалу.
Дякую за співпрацю.

Якщо дана підтемка не доцільна, прошу зазначити це і допомогти вирішити питаняя про "куди" викладати матеріал українською мовою.

----------


## Elen2

*Официальный перечень документов:*(это из книги для заведующих)
2.5.	Документація музичних керівників.
2.5.1.	Календарний план роботи.
2.5.2.	План проведення масових заходів, дійств музично-естетич¬ного циклу.
2.5.3.	Сценарії свят, розваг, театральних вистав тощо.
2.5.4.	Щоденник   обліку   індивідуальної   (гурткової)   роботи з
дітьми.

Але при перевірках завжди запитують: журнал інд. роботи з дітьми, інд. робота з вихователями, діагностика, перспективне планування, папка з консультаціями і род.собраніямі по роботі з батьками, зошит "Робота з батьками", річний план розваг, папка з проведеними заходами, картотека на дід.ігри, картинки ... на все, що у Вас є.Не знаю, може бути щось упустила.

----------

zub-m (08.08.2019), Зимний Дождь (02.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Музичне виховання дошкільнят*

ЗМІСТ 

Вступ. 

1. Народні ігри – як засіб музичного виховання. 

2. Використання музики на таких заняттях: 

а) з розвитку мови; 

б) ознайомлення з природою; 

в) зображувальної діяльності. 

3. Театралізована діяльність дошкільників. 

Висновок. 

Список використаної літератури. 


ВСТУП 

Однією з основоположних цілей сучасного суспільства є формування особистості, що має розвинену духовність, основи якої закладаються ще в дошкільному віці. 

Важливу роль у духовному становленні особистості відіграє музика. “Пізнання світу почуттів неможливе без розуміння й переживання музики, без глибокої духовної потреби слухати музику і діставати насолоду від неї”, - писав В. Сухомлинський. Він же наголошував: “Без музики важко переконати людину, яка вступає в світ, у тому, що людина прекрасна, а це переконання , по суті , є основою емоційної, естетичної, моральної культури”. 

Серед предметів естетичного циклу музика найбільше стимулює до творчої діяльності, сприяє формуванню пізнавальних та емоційно – мотиваційних функцій, розвитку творчого мислення, здібностей, комунікативності, а також позитивних якостей характеру: систематичності, працьовитості, наполегливості у досягненні мети. Музика є мовою серця, найніжніших почуттів, світу емоцій людини. Вона дає людині поштовх для внутрішнього переживання і уяви. Це внутрішнє відчуття та переживання викликає бажання передавати музику в дії, міміці, жестах, рухах, співі, грі, створювати нові художні образи. 

Музика, особливо співи, поліпшують мову дітей. Співаючи , діти змушені протяжно вимовляти слова, що формує чітку вимову, сприяє правильному засвоєнню слів. Крім того, слова в пісні підпорядковані певному ритму, що також допомагає вимові важких звуків і складів. 

Музика – могутнє джерело думки. Без музичного виховання неможливий повноцінний розумовий розвиток дитини. Першоджерелом музики є не тільки навколишній світ, а й сама людина, її духовність, мислення і мова. Музичний образ по-новому розкриває перед людьми особливості предметів і явищ дійсності. Увага дитини немовби зосереджується на предметах і явищах, які в новому світлі відкрила перед нею музика, і її думка малює яскраву картину, а ця картина проситься в слово. 

Дитина творить словом, черпаючи в навколишньому світі матеріал для нових уявлень і роздумів. 

Тому музичне виховання є могутнім засобом, який сприяє всебічному і гармонійному розвитку особистості. 

1.НАРОДНІ ІГРИ – ЯК ЗАСІБ МУЗИЧНОГО ВИХОВАННЯ. 

Розвиток духовності неможливо уявити без відчуття себе частинкою свого народу, його культури. Фольклор – одна з тих складових частин духовної культури, в якій найповніше виявлені її національні елементи, притаманні певному народові риси характеру. Фольклор – доступна для всіх без винятку форма вияву себе, свого світосприймання. Українська музична педагогіка вважає народне музичне мистецтво однією з важливих основ системи музичного виховання і навчання. Через творчість свого народу діти краще розуміють мистецтво інших народів, гостріше сприймають і відчувають загальнолюдське. 

Із захопленням діти виконують твори дитячого фольклору : колискові, заклички, забавлянки, скоромовки. Римована мова цих творів пробуджує у дітей образну фантазію, викликає інтерес до звуковидобування, до відтінків мовної інтонації: 

1. Росте морква із землі 

Або вирву , або ні. 

Раз, два, три. 

2. Ходить квочка коло кілочка, 

Водить діток – дрібних квіток, 

Діти – квіти, квок! 

Оволодіти рідною мовою з її барвистими відтінками допомагають дітям народні ігри. Їх проведення супроводжується вживанням різноманітної лексики, багатої на слова, які діти засвоюють у процесі ознайомлення з довкіллям. А до того ж, гру можна добирати відповідно до теми заняття. 

Наприклад, тему “Праця дорослих” доповнять ігри – пісні: “А ми просо сіяли” і “Шевчик”, “Соловейку, сватку, сватку”; до теми “Народні обряди та традиції” лучитимуться “Подоляночка”, “Горобейко” “Ірву, ірву горішечки” тощо. 

У народних іграх часто зустрічаються слова - синоніми: впала, припала; живі, здорові, які збагачують словник дітей. Різноманітні вигуки: гей-гей, дрібу-дрібу, так-так; пестливі суфікси: голуб’ята, травичка, огірочки, морквиця – надають мові експресивності, емоційності. А який багатий ігровий фольклор на порівняння (личко немов скляночка), образні вирази (діти-квіти, весна красна), епітети (сизокрилая, молоденькая). Показові для українських народних ігор різноманітні повтори. Деякі точно відтворюють окремі слова і словосполучення протягом усієї гри (“Ой так, ой так , ой так сіють мак”), в інших – у повторі щось змінюється. 

Дітям до вподоби сучасні українські пісні, які виходять із джерел народних. Вони співучі, ніжні, глибокі, мелодійні. Серед них пісні нашого земляка Євгена Боднаренка на слова Тамари Коломієць: “Хиталочка – гойдалочка”, “Променята”, “ Співаночка – весняночка”, “Від весни до зими”. 

Безцінні надбання предків, що перейшли нам у спадок, – свята і обряди, пов’язані із зустріччю та проводами Нового Року. Це різноманітні щедрівки, колядки. До речі, давньою дитячою колядкою є “Спи, Ісусе, спи”, яку ми співаємо з дітьми на заняттях. Зимові свята супроводжуються водінням кози, ведмедя, рядженням у маски і перевдяганням. 

Окрему групу складають веснянки, гаївки (“Ой весна, весна днем красна”, “Вербовая дощечка”), русальні пісні. Присвячувалися вони закінченню весни і початку літа. Їх співали під час так званих “ зелених свят”. 

Найбільш широким є жниварський пісенний цикл. Це своєрідний апофеоз землеробської праці селянина – трударя. За своїм походженням він такий же давній, як і праця хлібороба. Це підтверджує подібність жниварських пісень усіх слов’янських народів (пісня-гра “Синичко, синичко”). 

Українська народна обрядовість і деякі пісенні мелодії були використані в операх П.Чайковського” “Черевички”, М.Римського – Корсакова “Ніч перед Різдвом”, М.Лисенка “Утоплена, або Русальська ніч”, “Різдвяна ніч”. 

Отже, збереження надбань українського - народу, його звичаїв, обрядів, фольклору, зокрема дитячого: колисанок, казок, лічилок - і їх використання в роботі з дітьми привчатиме дітей до української мови, її мелодійності, ритму, співучості і неповторності. 


2. ВИКОРИСТАННЯ МУЗИКИ НА ТАКИХ ЗАНЯТТЯХ: 

а) з розвитку мови; 

б) ознайомлення з природою; 

в) зображувальної діяльності. 

Працюючи з дітьми, я як вихователь старалась заповнити повсякденне життя дітей музичними враженнями в різних видах діяльності , зокрема в ігровій, заохочуючи малят брати участь у народних іграх, які супроводжуються піснями. Ми розігрували дитячі пісеньки, мирилки, драматизували казки, у художній діяльності використовувала музику під час малювання, ліплення народної іграшки, а також під час читання художніх творів, ознайомлення з природними явищами, бесід з дітьми, на заняттях з розвитку мовлення, в ранковій та ритмічній гімнастиці, в різних побутових ситуаціях, у час дозвілля в групі, на прогулянці тощо. 

Особливе місце в роботі з дітьми я відводила слуханню музики, яке включала у заняття з різних розділів програми. 

Дуже мені подобалися заняття з розвитку мови, де діти передавали свої враження від прослуханої п’єси, створювали власні казки. 

Слухаючи мелодію Е.Гріга, діти малювали в своїй уяві казкові печери, непролазні ліси, добрих і злих істот. Наймовчазнішим хотілося говорити, казкові образи діти передавали малюючи. 

Перед слуханням п’єси “Баба Яга” П.Чайковського я запитала: 

- Яких героїв казок ви знаєте? 

- Усіх, кого ви назвали: Телесика, Івана–царевича, Котигорошка, Снігуроньку, Діда Мороза. Вони робили добрі справи, допомагали людям. 

- А хто їм заважав? 

- Баба Яга! 

- Ось послухайте, як про неї розповідається в одній казці: “Вранці прокинулася Баба Яга – кістяна нога у своїй хатиночці на курячих ніжках. Дивиться – немає Івана–царевича. Кинулася навздогін з усіх сил. На залізній ступі скаче, тичкою поганяє, мітлою слід замітає – тільки вітер свище, хмари розганяє”.

Послухайте, як розповів П.Чайковський казку про Бабу Ягу в фортепіанній п’єсі, яку так і назвав “Баба Яга”. 

За допомогою навідних питань: Якою Баба Яга зображена в п’єсі ? Як розповідає про неї музика? Чи повідомляє вона про характер Баби Яги? Якими засобами? - діти створювали свої образи, добирали синоніми і характеризували її як фантастичний персонаж. 

Якщо діти говорили про негативні вчинки Баби Яги, то зовсім інакші емоції викликала у дітей п’єса “Танець феї Драже” з балету “Лускунчик”. 

Діти добирали слова до образу казкової феї солодощів: ніжна, красива, легка, солодка, добра, приносить радість людям. На обличчях з’являлися усмішки , діти відтворювали рухи феї. Музика особливо їм запам’яталася, вони просили повторного прослуховування. 

Для того, щоб діти краще розуміли музичний твір та були внутрішньо налаштовані на його характер, я проводила короткі змістовні бесіди, так як вважаю, що музично підготовлена дитина почує в мелодії набагато більше, ніж дитина не зацікавлена. 

Перед слуханням п’єс з “Дитячого альбому” П.Чайковського я провела бесіду: 

- Діти, ви чули ім’я Петра Ілліча Чайковського і його гарну музику? Композитор дуже любив і розумів дітей. Одного разу він вирішив зробити всім хлопчикам і дівчаткам подарунок. Подарунок не звичайний – цілий музичний світ, де живуть казкові герої, де співає на всі голоси природа, де панують любов і добро. Композитор написав 24 маленькі п’єси для фортепіано і назвав збірку “Дитячий альбом”. Відкриємо одну з сторінок. (Звучить музика) 

Вечір . Довкола все стихло. Братик і сестричка приготувалися до сну, а няня прийшла розповісти їм казку. Вона знала багато казок – веселих, іноді сумних і навіть трішки страшних . Цього вечора няня почала свою казку дуже загадково. Діти стихли й уважно слухали. Казка ставали дедалі таємничішою, страшнішою . Діти співчували її героям і хотіли, щоб усе закінчилось добре. Так і сталося, бо кожна казка має щасливий кінець. Братик і сестричка заснули спокійно. Цю п’єсу композитор так і назвав: “Нянина казка”. 

Мені цікаво було спостерігати за дитячими переживаннями найбільш хвилюючих моментів, кульмінацій. Я ставила запитання: 

- Чи сподобалася вам музика? А яку казку ви уявляли собі? Нумо, хто хоче розповісти! 

Кожен з дітей придумав казкового персонажа, з яким трапились неймовірні пригоди. Я з подивом слухала, здавалося, зовсім неймовірну історію Марійки. 

“Колись дуже давно всі квіти вміли літати і співати. Але це все дуже не подобалось злій королеві. Одного разу вона взяла свій золотий порошок і посипала ним квіти по всій землі. Після цього всі квіти приросли до землі і більше не могли літати і співати! 

Коли вранці сонце не почуло музику, яку співали квіти, і побачило, що вони не можуть танцювати , воно засмутилось. Але, зігрівши квіти своїм гарячим промінням, сонце зняло чари злої королеви і подарувало всім квітам землі різні кольори. Ці кольори були такі гарні, що зла королева втратила злу силу і стала робити добро!” 

Музичні твори допомагають дітям краще зрозуміти красу рідної природи. Систематичні спостереження разом з дітьми за природними явищами викликають у дітей хвилюючі переживання. Переймаючись красою і загадковістю природи, діти довго зберігають свої враження, чекають нових зустрічей з нею, створюють свій маленький світ гармонії і краси. В цьому мені допомагало художньо – поетичне слово і музика. 

Проводячи бесіду про осінь, я використовувала вірш Г.Бойка. 

Ясне сонце не гріє, 

Холодок повіва, 

Засихає, жовтіє 

На узліссі трава. 

Небо хмуриться часто, 

Потемніла ріка. 

Щоб дощами упасти, 

Плине хмара важка.

----------

zub-m (08.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Продовження:*
Налаштувати дітей на осінній настрій допомогла п’єса Чайковського “Осіння пісня” (Жовтень) з циклу “Пори року”. Діти характеризували музику як спокійну, сумну, задумливу, повільну. Осінь – дощова пора. Тому діти з цікавістю спостерігали за краплинами дощу, які стукотіли по підвіконню. В цьому випадку я використала проблемну ситуацію – порівняти дві п’єси: “Дощик” В.Косенка та “Осінній дощик” Мераба Парцхаладзе. Розповідаючи дітям про красу природи, наголошувала, що вона скрізь : в промінчику сонця, у зимовому лісі, у першому проліску, в мелодії літнього дощу. Про красу природи поети склали вірші, художники намалювали її на картинах, композитори написали музику. Ось вслухайтесь в ці звуки. (Звучить музика, я зачитую текст): 

- Тихо навкруги, тільки легкий шепіт хвиль інколи порушує спокій, але з кожною хвилиною вітер стає дедалі дужчим, небо затягують важкі темні хмари. Хвилі більшають, набирають сили і ніби вже змагаються одна з одною. Починається буря. Хмари вже зовсім почорніли, хвилі стали несамовитими – підіймаються високо вгору і з гуркотом падають вниз. Мить, ще мить, вітер вщухає, знову – блакитне небо, яскраве сонце і тихе спокійне море. 

Цю прекрасну музику створив Римський – Корсаков, і назвав він її “Море”. Чудово, ви згодні зі мною? А за допомогою яких слів можна створити образ моря? А якщо намалювати бурю фарбами? Які візьмемо кольори? 

Під повторний супровід музики діти зображали море на папері. Море у кожного було різним – наслідок індивідуального відчуття твору. Переважали кольори: голубий, синій, чорний, де в кого море було спокійних відтінків. Це свідчить про те, що діти відчули музику і передали її характер у малюнку. 

Дуже цікаво використовувати музичні твори з малювання, особливо пейзажів. Тому що музика допомагає побачити і відчути красу пейзажу. Так, малюючи зиму, я використовувала у роботі такі матеріали: картини, фотознімки зимового пейзажу, платівки композиторів С.Прокоф’єва “Ранок”, А.Гречанінова “Холодно, холодно” і запропонували дітям відправитись в уявну подорож до зимового лісу під звуки музики. 

Уявімо, що ми, гуляючи в лісі, зайшли у цей куточок. Тихе сонне царство у лісі. Дерева вкриті снігом, таємничі, немов казкові. Густий ліс стоїть поважний, спокійний, не ворухнеться. Дерева старі, високі, своїми верхівками наче впираються в небо. Сніг білий, але не скрізь одинаковий. На галявині він білий, пухнастий, а в глибині лісу – темний. Придивіться уважно. Там, де багато ялин, сніг відблискує зеленим кольором, коли небо голубе, то і сніг здається ніжно-голубуватим. Коли небо молочно-сіре, то картина зими здається сумною. Діти поринули у казку, кожен уявив свою, а потім із захопленням передавали її у малюнку. Саме музика допомогла створити ці маленькі шедеври. 



3. ТЕАТРАЛІЗОВАНА ДІЯЛЬНІСТЬ ДОШКІЛЬНИКІВ 

Як хочеться в дитинстві перенестися в казковий незвичайний світ: перетворитися з Попелюшки в Принцесу, допомогти Червоній Шапочці, застерегти маленьких козенят не слухати хижого вовка. І все це можливо в театрі. Ось чому театральне мистецтво таке близьке й зрозуміле дітям. Адже в його основі лежить гра – найголовніша річ для малюка. Що ж таке театр в житті дитини? 

По–перше, це свято: яскраві вогні, оплески, вітання, посмішки, побажання, яскраві квіти. 

По–друге, театр – це розвиток пізнавальних інтересів дітей, удосконалення їхніх психічних процесів ( пам’яті, уяви, мислення), розширення світогляду та мовленнєвого спілкування. 

По–третє, театр – це усвідомлення власного “я” та можливість самовираження особистості. Тут формуються моральні якості, долаються недоліки: сором’язливим, невпевненим у собі дітям театр допомагає зняти нервове напруження, подолати сумніви щодо себе, повірити у власні сили, неорганізованим – навчитись витримки. 

По–четверте, театр – це високий рівень естетичного виховання. Адже він поєднує в собі впливи музики, танцю, пластики, мовлення та зображувального мистецтва. Театр позитивно впливає на емоційну сферу дитини, він акумулює життєву мудрість, оптимізм, енергію народу. 

У дитячому садку , де я працювала, музичний керівник Заренок Галина Василівна створила гурток ”Дивосвіт”, у репертуарі якого є чимало вистав. Серед них казки “Про півника , курочку та хитру лисичку”, “Котик та півник”, “Коза – дереза”, “Вовк та семеро козенят”, “ Солом’яний бичок”, “Бабка та мурашка”. 

Особливу увагу варто звернути на вміння дітей передавати настрій, душевний стан героїв. Для того, щоб малюки краще оволоділи засобами емоційної виразності (інтонація, міміка, жести), музичний керівник використовує ігрові вправи: “Різна хода”, “Цікаві звірі”, “Дід і баба”, “Хто я?”, а також вправи такого типу: виконати з різною інтонацією пісеньку Колобка (радісно, сумно, здивовано), зобразити веселих танцюючих мишенят та сумних, пригнічених, які залишились без пиріжків (казка “Колосок”). 

Під час розподілу ролей обов’язково врахувує творчі дані та музичні здібності дитини, які допоможуть їй створити певний образ. Одночасно з роботою над ролями педагог розучує пісні й таночки, наполегливо працює над їх художнім виконанням. 

Музика є невід’ємною складовою частиною гри – драматизації, органічним компонентом вистави, що підкреслює основну ідею твору, допомагає розкрити характери дійових осіб. 

Мені дуже сподобалась музична п’єса “Бабка та мурашка” за мотивами байки І.Крилова “Стрекоза и муравей” (див. додаток). Цікаво було спостерігати за попередньою роботою, яку проводила Галина Василівна. 

Необхідною умовою для інсценізації є детальне знання тексту. Тому, переказуючи зміст твору, педагог використовувала різноманітні засоби виразності: паузи, наголоси, інтонацію, ритм, темп, силу голосу, міміку, жести. Все це підсилює емоційне сприймання тексту. 

Дітям легше вдається діалогічне мовлення, тому Галина Василівна збільшила кількість дійових осіб. Дітям цікавіше спостерігати за кількома мурашками, які рухаються, ведуть між собою розмову. Під час розучування ролей спонукала дітей до творчої самостійності. Діти показували, як рухаються мурашки, шукають здобич, як танцює весела, легковажна бабка. Все це допомагає дітям увійти в образ. 

Цікаво показала музичний керівник зміну пір року. Щоб показати глядачам пізню осінь, дівчатка у відповідних костюмах виконували танок – імпровізацію “Кленові листочки”. 

Для показу приходу весни виступають такі дійові особи, як дівчинка – Веснянка та Сонечко. Весняночка співає “Веснянку” В.Філіпенка та розсіває квіти. Тим часом дитина - Сонечко “розтоплює сніжок”, тобто збирає у кошик сніжинки та кленове листя. 

Значно активізує сприйняття вистави такий прийом, як розмова артистів з глядачами. Тому на запитання мурашок: 

- А скажіть–но нам малята: можна трошки погуляти? Веснянка, Сонечко та глядачі хором відповідають: “Можна!”. 

Вистава “Бабка та мурашка” має великий виховний вплив на дітей, формує позитивні моральні якості: співчуття, доброту, чуйність, вдячність за допомогу. Головна ідея твору – доброзичливе та милосердне ставлення один до одного. 

Чарівний світ театру розкриває таємні дверцята нашої душі, дає поштовх до буяння творчості, випрямляє думку. Кожна дитина – актор. Шедеври класики допомагають розкрити таланти, виховують та розвивають акторські здібності малят. 


ВИСНОВОК 

Особливість педагогіки мистецтва в тому, що творчості навчити не можна. Можна лише створити умови для пробудження, активізації в дітей творчих імпульсів, для пізнання радості творення. Чим раніше розпочати таку роботу з дітьми, тим більше шансів, що творчі можливості дітей не згаснуть, а розвинуться, щоб виявитися згодом у всіх сферах діяльності. 

Саме в дошкільному дитинстві закладаються основи музичного виховання, естетичного відношення до життя, основна навичка культури слухання, яка формується в цей віковий період. Слухання музики в повній тиші від початку до кінця є дуже важливим для розвитку особистості. 

На відміну від інших видів мистецтва: графіки, живопису, скульптури, архітектури – музика має часовий характер, адже подібно до мистецтва слова вона розгортається в часі. 

Повноцінне сприймання є необхідною передумовою виховання у дітей любові та зацікавленості в музиці, формування у них музичного смаку. Воно збагачує їхні музичні враження, досвід. Адже діти здатні сприймати й складніші музичні твори, які поки що не можуть ні проспівати, ні зіграти на інструменті, ні передати рухами. 

Видатний композитор і педагог Д.Кабалевський наголошує: ”Музика стане професією небагатьох, але полюбити, навчитись слухати її і розуміти повинні всі”. 


СПИСОК ВИКОРИСТАНОЇ ЛІТЕРАТУРИ: 

1. Вітлугіна Н. Музичне виховання в дитячому садку. Київ. Вища школа. –1978. 

2. Гураш Л. Відчути і збагнути: теорія і методика. Київ // Дошкільне виховання. – 2002. 

3. Дитина. Програма виховання і навчання дітей дошкільного віку. Київ. Освіта 1993. 

4. Дорошенко Т. Розвиток творчих здібностей на уроках музики: методичні рекомендації. Київ // Початкова школа. 2001 - №4. – с.34-37. 

5. Дронова О. Чистова Т. Під звуки музики: методичні рекомендації. Київ // Дошкільне виховання. – 1997- №7. - ст.6-7. 

6. Луцак Н. Народні ігри як засіб збагачення дитячої лексики “Дрібу, дрібу, дрібушечки”: методичні рекомендації. Київ // Дошкільне виховання. – 1999 - №4. – ст. 5-7. 

7. Малятко. Програма виховання і навчання дітей дошкільного віку. Київ. 1991. 

8. Проскура О. Методичні рекомендації та матеріали до програми “Дитина”. Київ. Освіта 1994. 

9. Ростовський О. Хлєбнікова Л. Які почуття передає музика: методичні рекомендації. Київ // Початкова школа. - 2001 - №9. - ст. 39-42. 

10. Сухомлинський В. “Серце віддаю дітям” Вибрані твори. Т. 3. “Радянська школа”. - Київ 1977. 

11. Українське довкілля. Київ. Музична Україна. 1991. 

12. Шоломович С. Методика музичного виховання в дитячому садку. Київ. Вища школа. 1978. 

13. Шевчук А. Сучасні підходи до організації музичної діяльності дітей: методичні рекомендації. Київ // Дошкільне виховання. - 2000 - №2. - ст. 6-8.

----------

Nezabudka157 (04.01.2018), zub-m (08.08.2019), Афендикова Татьяна (22.02.2018)

----------


## Бароблюшок

> Я хотела бы спросить, а из какого документа эта ссылка? Для нашей завы это будет шок. Мы с трудом брали 7 дней, а тут 10.


Плохо, что мы не знаем законов. А когда обращаешся в бухгалтерию, то слышишь: - а что вы не знали? Или покажите документ.
В интернете нашла сайт верховного совета. http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/law...04%2F96-%E2%F0
А это сами изменения N 1343-VI  ( 1343-17 ) від 19.05.2009, ВВР, 2009, N 39, ст.550 }  на сайте нажмите синие цифры. В конце документа написано какого числа начинает действовать закон.

----------


## VasilisaTZ

*Про атестацію  музичних керівників,
Інструкторів з фізкультури
дошкільних навчальних закладів* 
ЛИСТ Міністерства ОСВІТИ І науки України № 1/9-165 від 16.03.2009
Міністерство освіти і науки України на численні звернення музичних керівників, Інструкторів з фізкультури дошкільних навчальних закладів щодо їхньої атестації роз'яснює.
Відповідно до постанови Кабінету Міністрів України від 14.06.2000 р. №963 "Про затвердження Переліку посад педагогічних працівників* (зі змінами) посади музичних керівників, інструкторів з фізкультури дошкільних навчальних закладів віднесено до педагогічних посад.
Педагогічні працівники дошкільних навчальних закладів, в тому числі музичні керівники, інструктори з фізичної культури, підлягають атестації, яка є обов'язковою і здійснюється один раз на п'ять років.
Атестація педагогічних працівників проводиться відповідно до Типового положення про атестацію педагогічних праців¬ників України, затвердженого наказом Міністерства освіти України від 20.08.1993 р. N8 310, зареєстрованого у Міністер¬стві юстиції України 02.12.1993 р. за №176 зі змінами І доповненнями, внесеними наказом Міністерства освіти Укра¬їни від 01.12.1998 р. за №419.
Атестація педагогічних працівників — це визначення їхньої відповідності займаній посаді, рівню кваліфікації, залежно від якого та стажу педагогічної роботи їм установлюється (підтверджується, не підтверджується) кваліфікаційна кате¬горія: "спеціаліст*, "спеціаліст І категорії", "спеціаліст II категорії", "спеціаліст вищої категорії".
З метою заохочення І стимулювання в роботі педаго¬гічним працівникам дошкільних навчальних закладів, які досягли високого професіоналізму, систематично викорис¬товують прогресивний педагогічний досвід, беруть активну участь у його поширенні, надають практичну допомогу в становленні молодих педагогів, постійно працюють над своїм фаховим самовдосконаленням, встановлюється пе¬дагогічне   звання   "вихователь-методист".
Пунктом 5.5 названого вище положення визначено, що педагогічне звання "вихователь-методист" може присвою¬ватися педагогічним працівникам з вищою освітою і освітою в обсязі вищого навчального закладу НІ рівня акредитації та  іншого навчального закладу еквівалентного рівня.
Постановою Кабінету Міністрів України від 20.04.2007 р. №643 "Про затвердження розмірів підвищення посадових окладів (ставок заробітної плати) та додаткової оплати за окремі види педагогічної діяльності у співвідношенні до тарифної ставки", Інструкцією про порядок обчислення заробітної плати працівникам освіти, затвердженої наказом Міністерства освіти України від 15.04.1993 р. № 102 (зі змінами та доповненнями) (підпункт до пункту 24), визначено, що за педагогічне звання "вихователь-методист" посадовий оклад (ставка заробітної плати) підвищується на 10 від¬сотків.
Підвищення ставок заробітної плати за звання, присвоєні за результатами атестації, здійснюється лише за період роботи на посадах, на яких були присвоєні відповідні звання, у випадку переходу працівника з одного закладу до іншого на однакові посади або посади, які відповідають профілю предмета, дисципліни, що викладається, доплата за звання зберігається до чергової атестації.
Зміст листа просимо довести до відома працівників міських (районних) відділів освіти та дошкільних навчальних закладів.
Заступник Міністра   П. Б. Полянський

----------


## Тантошка

№ 1/9-165 від 16.03.09 
На № ________ від _________     

   Міністерство освіти і науки Автономної Республіки Крим, управління освіти і науки обласних, Київської та Севастопольської міських державних адміністрацій  

Про атестацію музичних керівників, 
інструкторів з фізкультури 
дошкільних навчальних закладів 

   Міністерство освіти і науки України на численні звернення музичних керівників, інструкторів з фізкультури дошкільних навчальних закладів щодо їх атестації роз’яснює. 
  Відповідно до постанови Кабінету Міністрів України від 14.06. 2000 р. № 963 «Про затвердження Переліку посад педагогічних працівників» (із змінами) посади музичних керівників, інструкторів з фізкультури дошкільних навчальних закладів віднесено *до педагогічних посад*. 
  Педагогічні працівники дошкільних навчальних закладів, в тому числі музичні керівники, інструктори з фізичної культури, підлягають атестації, яка є обов’язковою, і здійснюється один раз на п’ять років. 
  Атестація педагогічних працівників проводиться відповідно до Типового положення про атестацію педагогічних працівників України, затвердженого наказом Міністерства освіти України від 20.08.1993р. № 310, зареєстрованого у Міністерстві юстиції України 02.12.1993р. за № 176 із змінами і доповненнями, внесеними наказом Міністерства освіти України від 01.12.1998р.за № 419. 
  Атестація педагогічних працівників – це визначення їх відповідності зайнятій посаді, рівню кваліфікації, залежно від якого та стажу педагогічної роботи їм встановлюється (підтверджується, не підтверджується) кваліфікаційна категорія: «спеціаліст», «спеціаліст І категорії», «спеціаліст ІІ категорії», «спеціаліст вищої категорії». 
З метою заохочення і стимулу в роботі *педагогічним працівникам* дошкільних навчальних закладів, які досягли високого професіоналізму в роботі, систематично використовують прогресивний педагогічний досвід, беруть активну участь у його поширенні, надають практичну допомогу у становленні молодих педагогів, постійно працюють над своїм фаховим самовдосконаленням, встановлюються педагогічне звання "вихователь-методист".  
Пунктом 5.5. вищеназваного положення визначено, що педагогічне звання "вихователь-методист" може присвоюватись педагогічним працівникам з вищою освітою і освітою в обсязі вищого навчального закладу І-ІІ рівня акредитації та іншого навчального закладу еквівалентного рівня. 
  Постановою Кабінету Міністрів України від 20.04.2007 р. № 643 «Про затвердження розмірів підвищення посадових окладів (ставок заробітної плати) та додаткової оплати за окремі види педагогічної діяльності у співвідношенні до тарифної ставки», Інструкцією про порядок обчислення заробітної плати працівникам освіти, затвердженої наказом Міністерства освіти України від 15.04.1993 № 102 (зі змінами та доповненнями) (підпункт д пункту 24) визначено, що за педагогічне звання «вихователь-методист» посадовий оклад (ставка заробітної плати) підвищується на 10 відсотків. 
  Підвищення ставок заробітної плати за звання, присвоєні за наслідками атестації, здійснюється лише за період роботи на посадах, на яких були присвоєні відповідні звання, у випадку переходу працівника з одного закладу до іншого на однакові посади, або посади, які відповідають профілю предмету, дисципліни, що викладається, доплата за звання зберігається до чергової атестації. 
  Зміст листа просимо довести до відома працівників міських (районних) відділів освіти та дошкільних навчальних закладів. 



Заступник Міністра П.Б. Полянський 

Еще зайдите сюда http://osvita.ua/legislation/doshkilna-osvita/5932 и почитайте то же самое!!!

----------


## PrinceAmur

ПІСНЯ Пиріг для мами - 2 мл група.
 1 Всі до столу підійдемо
 І відерочки візьмемо. 
Ви поглянете на нас,  
Печемо пиріг для вас! \2рази

2 Що для тіста треба нам? 
Знає кожная із мам! 
Ось яйце, а ось мука 
Ллємо трохи молока! \2рази

3 Тісто місимо  руками,
 Ви погляньте на нас мами
Місимо, всміхаємось
 Для матусь стараємось!  

4.Ви печіться, пироги, 
Пряники і калачі! 
Постаралися для вас,
 От як весело у нас!

----------

Ирма 77 (29.05.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, статью нашла в инете, подумала,что может быть кому-то понадобится.*

*Шляхи, засоби та методи патріотичного виховання
дітей дошкільного віку*
Проблема громадянина-патріота давня, як світ. Вона постала перед людством тоді, коли виникла перша держава. Патріотичне виховання створює певні передумови громадянської поведінки. Однак це лише передумови.
Любов до Вітчизни починається з любові до своєї Малої Батьківщини – місця, де людина народилася.
У цьому зв’язку, як нам здається, величезного значення набуває визначення мети, завдань, змісту та засобів патріотичного виховання дітей дошкільного віку.
До основних завдань патріотичного виховання старших дошкільнят належать:
•	формування любові до рідного краю (причетності до рідного дому, сім'ї, дитячого садка, міста);
•	формування духовно-моральних взаємин;
•	формування любові до культурного спадку свого народу;
•	виховання любові, поваги до своїх національних особливостей;
•	почуття власної гідності як представників свого народу;
•	толерантне ставлення до представників інших національностей, до ровесників, батьків, сусідів, інших людей.
Патріотичне виховання дошкільнят має вирішувати ширше коло завдань, ніж ті, що зазначені. Це не лише виховання любої до рідного дому, сім'ї, дитячого садка, але виховання шанобливого ставлення до людини-трударя та результатів її праці, рідної землі, захисників Вітчизни, державної символіки, традицій держави, загальнонародних свят.
Методи виховання дошкільнят забезпечують оволодіння ними знаннями про рідний народ, його Батьківщину і на цій основі — розвиток національних рис і якостей молодого покоління.
Досягти якісного рівня патріотичного виховання дошкільників не можна без урахувань специфіки окремих регіонів, їх національних особливостей.
Виховання любові до Батьківщини, до своєї Вітчизни – завдання надзвичайно складне, особливо коли мова йде про дітей дошкільного віку. Однак в значному ступеню така складність виникає при спробі переносити на дітей „дорослі” показники проявів любові до Вітчизни.
Дошкільний вік як період становлення особистості має свої потенційні можливості для формування вищих моральних почуттів, до яких і відноситься почуття патріотизму.
Для того, щоб визначити специфіку процесу формування у дітей любові до Вітчизни, необхідно визначитися у природі самого патріотичного почуття, його структурі, змісті, а також простежити його народження, джерела (на основі яких почуттів воно формується або, точніше, без якої емоційно-пізнавальної основи не може з’явитися це складне інтегральне почуття).
Справді, якщо патріотизм – це почуття приязні, відданості, відповідальності і т.д. до своєї Батьківщини, то дитину ще в дошкільному віці необхідно навчити бути приязною (до чого-небудь, бути відповідальною в її малих справах, вчинках).
Перш ніж дитина навчиться співпереживати бідам та проблемам Батьківщини, вона повинна навчитися співпереживанню взагалі як людському почуттю. Захоплення просторами країни, її красою та природними багатствами виникає тоді, коли дитину навчили бачити красу безпосередньо навколо себе. Також, перш ніж людина навчиться трудитися на благо Батьківщини, необхідно навчити її добросовісно виконувати трудові доручення, прищеплювати любов до праці.
Таким чином, базовим етапом у формуванні в дітей любові до Батьківщини необхідно вважати накопичення дитиною соціального досвіду проживання у своїй Вітчизні та засвоєння усталених норм поведінки, взаємовідносин.
Патріотичне почуття за своєю природою багатогранне, воно об’єднує всі сторони особистості: моральну, трудову, розумову, естетичну, а також фізичний розвиток і передбачає вплив на кожну із сторін для отримання єдиного результату.
У поняття патріотизму входять когнітивний, емоційний, поведінковий компоненти, які реалізуються у сфері соціуму та природи.
При цьому для дошкільнят провідним є емоційний компонент. Когнітивний компонент, забезпечує зміст, а поведінковий виконує контрольно-діагностичну функцію.
Якщо розглядати патріотизм через поняття „ставлення”, можна виділити декілька напрямків:
1)	ставлення до природи рідного краю, рідної країни;
2)	ставлення до людей, які живуть в рідній країні;
3)	ставлення до моральних цінностей, традицій, звичаїв, культури;
4)	ставлення до державного устрою.
Кожен із цих напрямків може стати змістом освітньо-виховної діяльності з дітьми, і кожен внесе свій внесок в соціалізацію особистості дитини за умови врахування особливостей розвитку дітей.
Неможливо говорити про виховання любові до Батьківщини без повідомлення дітям певних знань про неї. Зміст занять також можливо визначити в декількох напрямках.
Дитина старшого дошкільного віку може і повинна знати, як називається країна, в якій вона живе, її головне місто, столицю, своє рідне місто чи село, які в ньому є найголовніші визначні місця, яка природа рідного краю та країни, де дитина живе, які люди за національністю, за особистими якостями населяють її країну, чим прославили вони рідну країну і увесь світ, що являє собою мистецтво, традиції, звичаї її країни.
Така схема змісту знань про рідну країну, на основі яких можливо вже в дошкільному віці формувати дієве ставлення до неї.
Зміст знань про рідну країну в попередніх програмових документах, як відомо, ототожнювався із змістом суспільного життя. У Державній базовій програмі та Базовому компоненті дошкільної освіти в Україні цей зміст розглядається в контексті формування уявлень про країни світу, а також через порівняння з іншими країнами та пошук подібності та відмінності між ними.
Склалася думка, що шлях до виховання любові до Батьківщини формується за логікою „від близького до далекого” – від любові до батьків (точніше рідного дому), до дитячого садка, до вулиці, міста, любов до рідної країни. Необхідно замислитися, чи дійсно цей „територіальний підхід” ефективний у вихованні такого складного та багатогранного соціального почуття, як любов до Батьківщини. Очевидно, справа не у розширенні „території”, а в тому, щоб створити умови для вирішення завдань патріотичного виховання, для формування у дітей почуттів і ставлень, що складають зрештою патріотизм: приязнь, вірність, почуття власності та усвідомлення того, що ти свій, ти потрібен.
У дошкільників поступово формується „образ власного дому” з його укладом, традиціями, спілкуванням, стилем взаємодії. Дитина приймає свій дім таким, яким він є, і любить його. Це почуття „батьківського дому” лягає в основу любові до Батьківщини, Вітчизни.
Завдання педагога разом з батьками формувати любов, приязнь до рідного дому, бажання берегти його, робити кращим. Важливо, щоб у дитини в сім’ї були свої обов’язки, щоб її не звільняли через малі роки від спільної праці, - це сприяє зміцненню „почуття сім’ї”.
Указані вище вимоги стосуються також і дошкільного закладу. Життя дітей у дитячому садку повинне забезпечити їм емоційний комфорт. Дошкільний заклад повинен стати другим рідним домом, в якому б дитина себе добре почувала. Як показує практика, це відбувається далеко не завжди.
Багато дітей, на жаль, не люблять дитячий садок, а значить, ми не можемо розглядати такий дошкільний заклад „ланкою” в системі інститутів виховання любові до Батьківщини. Більше того, у дитини культивується негативне почуття і ставлення.
Для того щоб дошкільний заклад допомагав вихованню патріотичних почуттів, життя дітей в ньому повинно бути насиченим, цікавим, таким, щоб запам’яталося надовго, стало системою радісних дитячих спогадів.
Дуже важливо, щоб дитина полюбила свій дитячий садок. Відбувається це тоді, коли вихователі з повагою ставляться до кожної дитини, знають її найкращі риси і сприяють їх розвитку у процесі ігор, свят, цікавих занять і т.д.
У дошкільному закладі, в групі, на майданчику в кожної дитини, як правило, є своє улюблене місце для гри, для усамітнення.
Вихователю необхідно дуже обережно ставитися до цього і, навіть, підтримувати „право дитини на свою територію” (також необхідно поважати право дитини на власність). Важливо створити максимально можливі умови для „індивідуального освітнього предметно-розвивального середовища” (О.Л. Кононко). Якщо вихователям вдається зробити дошкільний заклад другим домом дитини, то почуття приязні закріплюється і з роками переходить в сферу приємних і дорогих спогадів
Приязнь до дитячого садка пов’язана і з тим, як багато діти знають про свій дошкільний заклад, як вони в ньому орієнтуються, чи почувають себе господарями.
З цією метою вихователь організовує екскурсії по дитячому садку, знайомить дошкільнят із співробітниками.
Діти також повинні знати на якій вулиці знаходиться їх дитячий садок, як і чому вона так називається, що знаходиться поряд із дитячим садком. Знання збагачують почуття дітей, надають їм певність і смисл.
Почуття і ставлення стають міцними, якщо діти вкладають свою працю (беруть участь в озелененні ділянки, в оформленні приміщення до свят).
Двір, вулиця, на якій живе дитина, також можуть сприяти зміцненню приязні та відчуття власності (мій двір, моя вулиця). Тут першорядне значення має як батьки формують у дітей такі почуття.
Разом із тим тут також постає питання про необхідність повідомлення дітям інформації про їх вулицю: її назва, що на ній розташовано, який ходить транспорт, як зв’язана ця вулиця з тією, на якій знаходиться дитячий садок, - можна пройти пішки чи треба їхати.
Добре, якщо батьки або вихователі зроблять фотографії дітей на вулиці, або зроблять кінозйомку прогулянки, а потім в групі подивляться фільм і розкажуть про цю вулицю.
Наступний етап – виховання любові та приязного ставлення до свого рідного міста. Ця частина роботи потребує більше опиратися на когнітивну сферу, на уяву дитини та її пам’ять.
Для дитини місто конкретизується вулицею, тобто вона усвідомлює себе перш за все жителем своєї вулиці. Щоб діти „відчули” своє місто, їм необхідно про нього розказувати та показувати його. Разом із батьками діти їздять по місту. Інколи екскурсію вдається організувати також дитячому садку.
Діти старшого дошкільного віку можуть і повинні знати назву свого міста, його головні вулиці, визначні місця, музей, театри та ін. Докладніше про роботу у цьому напрямку розкриємо нижче в змісті даного матеріалу.
Виховання ставлення до своєї країни ґрунтується на когнітивному компоненті: дітям повідомляють інформацію, яку вони повинні і можуть засвоїти. Особливістю є те, що знання повинні бути емоційними і спонукати дитину до активної діяльності.
Назву країни закріплюємо з дітьми в іграх („Хто більше назве країн”, „З якої країни гості”, „Чия це казка”, „З якої країни ця іграшка”), у вправах типу „Із різних назв країн визнач нашу країну”, „Пошукаємо нашу країну на карті, глобусі”, „Як написати адресу на конверті” тощо. 
Діти повинні знати назву столиці нашої Батьківщини, її визначні місця.
Розгляд ілюстрацій, слайдів, відеофільмів, художні твори, розповіді дорослих, фотографії, екскурсії, малювання, ігри-подорожі – все це допомагає вирішувати поставлене завдання. Дітей знайомлять із символікою країни, розповідають, що у кожної країни є свій прапор, герб, гімн. Розповідають де і коли вони можуть їх побачити.
При ознайомленні з природою рідної країни акцент робиться на її красі, розмаїтті, багатстві, на її особливостях. Діти повинні отримати уявлення про те, які тварини живуть в наших лісах, які ростуть дерева, за яким деревом можна відразу визначити Україну („Без верби і калини нема України”), які квіти цвітуть на українських полях і луках (кульбабки, волошки, маки).

----------

berryX (14.01.2016), zub-m (08.08.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Продовження .*
Головна мета цих занять — пробудити в дитячих серцях любов до рідної країни з її багатою та різноманітною природою. Для її реалізації необхідно використовувати спостереження, екскурсії, нескладні досліди, працю на ділянках, бесіди за картинами, читання та інсценізацію творів художньої літератури, прогулянки "екологічною стежиною", відпочинок "на веселій галявині" з проведенням цікавих ігор. Дошкільнята залюбки долучаються до природоохоронної діяльності. Малюкам про природу розповідають їхні улюблені казкові персонажі — Озивайко, Добрик, Джмелик із журналу "Джміль", хлопчик Помагай, Травознай та інші. Доброю традицією може стати проведення "Днів Землі" з участю батьків, коли розцвітає і заплітається у віночок буйної зелені вся територія дитячого садка. Такий досвід склався у колективі дошкільного закладу № 80 м. Луганська.
Засобом патріотичного виховання є мистецтво: музика, художні твори, образотворче мистецтво, народне декоративно-прикладне мистецтво. Необхідно, щоб твори мистецтва, які використовуються у роботі з дітьми були високохудожніми.
Важливим напрямком роботи по вихованню любові до Батьківщини є формування у дітей уявлень про людей рідної країни. Перш за все необхідно згадати тих людей, які прославили нашу країну  - художників, композиторів, письменників, винахідників, вчених, мандрівників, філософів, лікарів (вибір залежить від вихователя). Необхідно на конкретних прикладах, через конкретних людей познайомити дітей з „характером” українського народу (творчі здібності, вмілість, пісенність, гостинність, доброзичливість, чутливість, вміння захищати свою Батьківщину). Вихователь намагається познайомити дошкільнят з людьми, яким притаманні якісь певні якості чи вміння, залучити дітей до їх діяльності. 
У народі кажуть: добрий приклад — кращий за сто слів. Втілюючи цей мудрий педагогічний прийом у життя, педагогам необхідно запрошувати до дитсадка відомих людей, фахівців, чиї справи гідні наслідування та популяризації і можуть стати прикладом для малят. Діти бачать, що звичайні люди, які їх оточують, пишуть гарні вірші, випікають смачні хліби, керують складними машинами та механізмами, виборюють нагороди у спортивних змаганнях тощо. Тож і наші малюки, коли виростуть, стануть особистостями. Цікавими і повчальними є заняття, спрямовані на прищеплення шанобливого ставлення до різних професій та власне праці, зокрема екскурсії на сільськогосподарське виробництво. Малюки, спостерігаючи, як вирощується хліб, і переконуються, як багато терпіння, енергії та вміння докладають люди, аби на столі з'явилися смачні булочки. Наочними та вельми цікавими для дітей є заняття з теми "Праця твоїх батьків". На них ведеться щира й цікава розмова про батьківську роботу, яка дуже корисна для суспільства. Провідною у цих бесідах є думка про працьовитість українців як їхня національна риса.
Неабияке значення для виховання свідомого громадянина є прищеплення шанобливого ставлення до героїв війни, ветеранів, до пам'яті про тих, хто загинув, захищаючи Вітчизну; поваги до воїнів — захисників, кордонів Батьківщини. Діти з щирою вдячністю йдуть разом із батьками та вихователями до обеліска Слави, покладають квіти. Дуже великий вплив мають бесіди, зустрічі з ветеранами, екскурсії, використання пісень, віршів, наочного матеріалу. Добре коли після кожного заходу малята беруть у руки олівці та фарби й відтворюють свої враження в образотворчій діяльності.
Доцільно запропонувати дітям розпитати й розповісти про цікаву роботу батьків або якогось родича, а потім провести конкурс на кращу розповідь. Для зміцнення пам'яті роду велике значення має виховання (і в дорослих, і в дітей) поваги до поховань предків. Діти повинні знати, де поховані їхні дідусі, бабусі, допомагати дорослим доглядати могили рідних людей: садити квіти, поливати їх, прибирати тощо.
У старших дошкільнят і молодших школярів мають скластися поняття сім'ї, родини, роду. Вони повинні знати всіх своїх хоча б дво- і троюрідних братів та сестер.
В умовах сільського дитячого садка можна дати завдання дослідити близькі і далекі родові зв'язки між учнями класу, школи.
Нині чимало говорять та пишуть про український національний характер, українську ментальність.
Шести-семирічні діти вже можуть дати відповідь на запитання: "Чим відрізняється традиційне житло українців — хата (в т.ч. і сучасний варіант) від житлових будівель інших народів?"
Відповідь має сформуватися у результаті власних спостережень сучасного села або за матеріалами хоча б телепередач: охайність, доглянутість, привітність, чистота. Отже, національна риса — відчуття краси.
Відповідь на запитання "Як традиційно зверталися українці до батька-матері, дідуся-бабусі?" — "На Ви" — свідчить про шанобливе ставлення українців до старших людей.
Працьовитість українців, що рятувала націю не один раз від зникнення, актуальна в наші дні, коли знову вирішується доля України. Щоб допомогти дітям усвідомити важливість цієї риси доречно поставити такі запитання:
♦	Чим можна пояснити життєві успіхи твоїх рідних і родичів?
♦	Що ти можеш сказати про результати праці твоїх родичів? Хто з твоїх родичів своєю працею досяг найбільших успіхів?
♦	Де і ким працюють твої батьки?
♦	Як ти ставишся до праці своїх батьків?
♦	Що ти знаєш про самовіддану працю твоїх дідів та бабусь у повоєнні роки?
Потребує сміливого й відвертого підходу проблема негативних національних рис, особливо найбільш виразної, що завжди була фатальною для долі народу, держави. Це — індивідуалізм (хоча його дехто сьогодні ідеалізує), відсутність або притлумленість почуття згуртованості української нації.
Тому така важлива система питань, проблем, присвячених згуртованості насамперед роду, а також групи, колективу дошкільного закладу.
Як позитивний приклад колективістської традиції українського народу (з попереднім поясненням педагога) можна навести традицію української толоки. Коли люди з одного кутка сходяться і разом зводять хату своєму односельцю. Причому участь у цьому заході беруть усі: від малих до старих.
Педагогічний досвід А. Макаренка, його принцип єдності інтересів особистості й колективу важливий і сьогодні. Також актуальне поєднання поглядів А. Макаренка і Г. Ващенка на визначальну роль сім'ї, батьків у вихованні дітей.
Старші дошкільнята і молодші школярі повинні пізнати найбільші історичні та духовні цінності рідного краю. їхні любов, повага і зацікавленість мають виходити за межі села, міста. Ось орієнтовний обсяг знань про рідний край, який посильний шести-семирічним дітям.
♦	Найдавніші поселення району, міста. Що відомо з їхньої історії?
♦	Найвідоміші земляки. Хто з видатних людей народився в районі, місті? Що він зробив для народу, держави? Чим прославив наш край?
♦	Наймальовничіший куточок рідного міста (річка, ліс, урочище). Чим він відомий?
♦	Найдавніша споруда. Історія її створення.
♦	Найвидатніші люди краю. Чим вони відомі?
♦	Туристичний маршрут по рідному краю.
♦	Які пісні про матір та Україну ти знаєш?
♦	Які вірші ти вже вивчив?
♦	Що означає герб нашого міста?
Шести-семирічні діти можуть і повинні знати і вміти співати хоча б один десяток українських народних пісень. Заслуговують на увагу такі заходи, які є традиційними у багатьох школах і дошкільних закладах — дитячі ранки: "Мамина пісня", "Бабусина казка", "У мого батька золоті руки", „Свято української мови”, „Ярмарок”, „Свято української пісні”, обрядові свята, тощо.
Ознайомлення з рідним містом як засіб патріотичного виховання дітей дошкільного віку.
Успішний розвиток дошкільнят при ознайомленні з рідним містом можливий лише за умови їх активної взаємодії з оточуючим світом емоційно-практичним шляхом, тобто через гру, предметну діяльність, спілкування, працю, навчання, різні види діяльності, властиві дошкільному віку.
У „Базовому компоненті дошкільної освіти в Україні” цей напрямок визначено в сфері „Люди”.
Необхідно зазначити, що морально-патріотичне виховання дошкільнят на краєзнавчому матеріалі ґрунтується на таких засадах:
•	Ознайомлення дошкільнят з рідним містом повинно природно „входити” в цілісний освітній процес, що будується на фоні краєзнавчого матеріалу.
•	Введення краєзнавчого матеріалу в роботу з дітьми з врахуванням принципу поступового переходу від більш близького дитині, особистісно значущого, до більш віддаленого від дитини – культурно-історичних фактів.
•	Формування особистісного ставлення до фактів, подій, явищ у житті міста, створення умов для активного залучення дітей до соціальної дійсності, підвищення особистісної значущості для них того, що відбувається навкруги.
•	Розвиток музейної педагогіки, що надає можливість дитині налагодити діалог з культурним надбанням минувшини та сьогодення.
•	Здійснення діяльнісного підходу до залучення дітей до історії, культури, природи рідного міста, тобто вибір самими дітьми тієї діяльності, в якій вони хотіли б відобразити свої почуття, уявлення про побачене та почуте (творча гра, придумування оповідань, виготовлення поробок, придумування загадок, аплікація, ліплення, малювання, проведення екскурсій, участь у благоустрої території, охороні природи і т. п.).
•	Залучення дітей до участі в міських святах з тим, щоб вони могли долучитися до атмосфери загальної радості та піднесеного настрою. Познайомитися із жителями рідного міста – носіями соціокультурних традицій в народних ремеслах, танцях, піснях.
•	Вибір методів ознайомлення дітей з рідним містом, що перш за все підвищують їх пізнавальну та емоційну активність.
•	Створення відповідного розвивального середовища в групі та дошкільному закладі, яке б сприяло розвитку особистості дитини на основі народної культури з опорою на краєзнавчий матеріал (міні-музей народного побуту, предмети народного ужиткового мистецтва, фольклор, музика тощо), і яке б дозволило забезпечити потребу в пізнанні його за законами добра та краси.
•	Організація роботи з батьками під девізом: їх знання та любов до рідного міста повинні передаватися дітям.
Ознайомлення дошкільнят із рідним містом може стати тією основою, навколо якої інтегруються всі види дитячої діяльності.
Одним із варіантів реалізації принципу інтеграції в роботі з дошкільнятами є організація педагогічного процесу на основі тематичного планування.
Такий підхід дає можливість бачити різні аспекти явищ: соціальні, морально-етичні, природні, художньо-етичні та ін. Крім того, „занурення” в ту або іншу тему, яку одночасно вивчають діти різного віку, дозволяє об’єднати їх спільними почуттями, переживаннями при проведенні спільних свят, вечорів відпочинку, виставок. При цьому старші можуть поділитися з меншими досвідом, підготувати матеріали, необхідні для власної діяльності та для малят. Зробити подарунки малятам.
Дуже ефективною формою може стати і такий вид діяльності як дитячі „погостини”, коли старші діти готують для менших концерт, виставу тощо, і запрошують менших до себе в гості. Малята також готують невеликий концерт для старших і йдуть в групу, де перебувають діти старшого дошкільного віку. Вихователі в кінці організовують спільні ігри дітей. Так створюється дитяче співтовариство.
Загальновідомо, що досить складним в роботі по ознайомленню з рідним містом, особливо з його історією та визначними місцями, є складання розповіді для дошкільнят. При цьому необхідно пам’ятати наступне.
•	Супроводжувати розповідь наочними матеріалами: фотографіями, репродукціями, слайдами, схемами, малюнками та ін.
•	Звертатись до дітей із запитаннями в ході розповіді, щоб активізувати їх увагу, викликати бажання щось дізнатися самостійно, спробувати про щось здогадатися, запитати. Спонукати мислення дітей проблемними запитаннями: „Як видумаєте, чому саме на цьому місці люди вирішили побудувати місто? Звідки така назва? Що вона може означати?”.
•	Не називати дат: вони утруднюють сприйняття матеріалу. Використовувати такі вирази: „Це було дуже давно, коли ваші бабусі та дідусі були такими ж маленькими, як ви” або „Це було дуже-дуже-дуже давно, коли ваших мам, тат, бабусь та дідусів ще не було на світі”.
•	Використовувати доступну дітям лексику, пояснювати значення незнайомих слів, не вживати спеціальної термінології, не перевантажувати розповідь складними граматичними конструкціями.
Визначимо тематичні блоки роботи вихователя з дітьми по ознайомленню з рідним містом.:
1.	Історія міста. Назва. Чому тут виникло поселення людей?
2.	Найбільша площа. Моя вулиця. На якій вулиці розташований мій дитячий садок? Вулиці нашого міста.
3.	Визначні місця нашого міста. Пам’ятники, будівлі, музеї, театри.
4.	Праця дорослих. Підприємства нашого міста. Чим прославлене місто.
5.	Герб міста. Які символи на ньому зображені. Як вони пов’язані з історією та працею людей в нашому місті.
6.	Видатні люди рідного міста. Чиїми іменами названі вулиці, школи, підприємства. Чому? Які люди прославили наш край?
7.	Природа рідного міста. Які дерева, квіти прикрашають вулиці міста. Яких рослин найбільше. Як називається ріка, на березі якої розташоване місто. Які корисні копалини є в нашому краї, місті.
8.	Культура рідного міста. Які музеї, театри, бібліотеки є в місті. Навчальні заклади, школи, дитячі садки.
9.	Культура поведінки в рідному місті. Як поводити себе на вулиці, в транспорті, музеї, театрі, на прогулянці, на загальноміських святах.
10.	Відпочинок у нашому місті. Де люблять відпочивати жителі рідного міста. Які є традиції, свята. День міста.
11.	Захисники нашого міста. Хто слідкує за спокоєм, добробутом людей у місті. Хто допомагає людям в надзвичайних ситуаціях. Хто такі ветерани. Як в нашому місті святкують День Перемоги.

Тематичні блоки можуть інтегруватися з будь-яким етапом пізнання дитиною рідного міста. збагачуючи життєвий досвід дитини.
Кожен момент ознайомлення дошкільнят з рідним містом повинен бути пронизаний вихованням поваги до людини-трудівника, захисника міста, гідного громадянина. Завдання залучення дітей до життя міста, його історії, культури, природи найбільш ефективно вирішується тоді, коли на заняттях встановлюється зв’язок поколінь та пізнання найближчого оточення обов’язково пов’язується з культурними традиціями минулого.
Ефективність морально-патріотичного виховання досягається тоді, коли педагогічна діяльність характеризується цілісністю і включає відбір краєзнавчого змісту в відповідності з метою розвитку дитини, її віковим особливостям та інтересам; збагачення розвивального середовища матеріалами про рідне місто (дидактичні ігри, посібники, предмети мистецтва, продукти дитячої творчості та інше), узгодженість тематики занять по ознайомленню з рідним містом з тематикою інших занять, з іграми дітей. Створення умов для самостійної та спільної з дорослими роботи з краєзнавчим матеріалом; забезпечення соціально-емоційного благополуччя дитини, діагностика змін в її розвитку.

Використана література
1.	Боришевський М. Духовні цінності як детермінанта громадянського виховання особистості // Цінності освіти і виховання особистості: Наук.-метод.зб. — К., 1997. — С. 21—25.
2.	Боришевський М. Формули громадянина-творця. Соціально-психологічний портрет громадянина // Світло. — 1998 — № 3. — С. 8—9.
3.	Вишневецький О. Громадянське виховання: благо чи небезпека? // Освіта. — 2000. — № 44. — С. 3. — № 45. — С. 4—5.
4.	Гонський В. Патріотизм як основа сучасного виховання та ідеології держави: студії виховання // Рідна школа. — 2001.— № 2. — С. 9—14.
5.	Жадан І. Проблеми громадянської освіти //Педагогічна газета. — 1999. — № 11. — С. 2.
6.	Ігнатенко П., Крицька Л. Громадянське виховання: історичний аспект // Шлях освіти. — 1997.—№ 1. —С. 38-43.
7.	Кисельова Н. Виховувати патріотів // Географія та основи економіки в школі. — 1997. — № 3. — С. 27— 28.
8.	Концепція громадянського виховання особистості в умовах розвитку української державності // Дошкільне виховання. — 2003. — № 2. — С. 3—8.
9.	Кремень В.Г. Веління часу: плекати національну гордість у молоді // Педагогічна газета. — 1998. — № 7. — С. 1.
10.	Міщенко Н. Який же проросте патріотизм? // Рідна школа. — 1999. — №1. — с. 1—8.
11.	Мокрогуз О. Громадянська освіта: проблеми і перспективи запровадження // Завуч. — 2000. — № 28. — С. 2-4.
12.	Оржехівський В. Громадянська освіта формує громадянина // Відродження. — 2000. — № 1. —С. 3—5.

Підготувала О.М. Цехмістер,
методист кафедри розвитку дитини ЛОІППО

----------

Janna156 (03.12.2016), sunia67 (23.03.2020), zub-m (08.08.2019), Бароблюшок (14.02.2017), мальвина19 (26.11.2018)

----------


## artuhsa

21.12.09г. №01-14/ 3014 
Типове положення
про атестацію педагогічних працівників України
 Читайте внимательно и там все написано,  я просто поражаюсь такой безграмотности руководителей,  как без вышего образования можна дать категорию. Звання вихователь-методист, даётся без вышего образования, и творческая работа пишется в любом случаи только оформляется на все категории и звання по разному и требования разные.

----------


## artuhsa

. Но у нас тоже требуют так называемый "досвід". Мне в этом году после окончания универа "разрешили" атестоваться на 1 категорию, собираю потихоньку папочку т.к  никто толком не знает, что в ней должно находиться, 

ВИМОГИ ДО ОФОРМЛЕННЯ ДОСВІДУ (ТВОРЧОЇ РОБОТИ):

Творча робота повинна бути присвячена актуальній темі, відрізнятися новизною піднятої проблеми, свідчити про компетентність автора в даній галузі розробок. Творча робота вимагає від автора уміння вдумливо поставитись до аналізу набутих знань, творчого використання їх для рішення конкретної педагогічної задачі.
Використання такої роботи повинно співпадати з професійними інтересами педагога,  містити аналіз результатів власної діяльності.
Виконана творча робота включає в себе:
	титульну сторінку;
	обґрунтування обраної теми;
	опис вихідних теоретичних положень і практичних знахідок автора;
	оцінку ефективності застосованих ним методів та прийомів впливу на дитину;
	список використаної літератури.
З особливою вимогливістю слід ставитися до формулювання своїх положень тез, думок, адже цим показується вміння викладати, обґрунтовувати і систематизувати матеріал, культуру мислення і мови.
Мова викладання матеріалу – українська.

Досвід повинен містити додаток, який включає в себе: ілюстрований матеріал, фотографії, конспекти занять, розваг; розробки; консультативний матеріал, що використовується в роботі; зразки, тощо.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Девчушечки если ВАС интересует  ответы на такие вопросы как:
То що ж вважається передовим педагогічним досвідом?
Основні вимоги щодо організації досвіду
Загальні критерії передового педагогічного досвіду
Етапи вивчення та узагальнення досвіду
Планування роботи з вивчення та узагальнення досвіду
Збирання фактичного матеріалу
Аналіз та узагальнення матеріалу
Оформлення узагальненого досвіду
Обращайтесь буду понемножку выкладывать.

----------

zub-m (08.08.2019)

----------


## artuhsa

Передовий педагогічний досвід

Педагогічна діяльність не може бути однозначною й завжди пропонує гнучку шкалу вирішень, зумовлених багатьма обставинами. Такий погляд на неї відкриває простір для творчості та новаторства, для народження передового досвіду й збагачення педагогічної науки завдяки його вивченню та узагальненню.
В Україні чимало вихователів і колективів дошкільних закладів мають вагомі набутки й цікаві ідеї, апробовані системи роботи з дошкільнятами в різних напрямках. 
То що ж вважається передовим педагогічним досвідом?
Педагогічний досвід – це сукупність знань, умінь та навичок педагога, здобутих ним на основі власної освітньо-виховної роботи. Тривала практика діяльності дитячих закладів та методичних кабінетів свідчить про наявність двох основних напрямків у вивченні та узагальненні цього досвіду.
Перший напрямок – ознайомлення з досвідом, який уже склався в дитячому садку, узагальнення та поши¬рення його. Другий напрямок – організація поглибленої роботи, щоб віднайти нові, ефективніші методи та прийоми, які допоможуть успішніше розв'язувати завдання, поставлені перед дошкільним закладом. Обидва зазначені напрямки не виключають один одного, а взаємно доповнюють, тим більше, що поглиблена робота часом триває кілька років.
Поняття "передовий педагогічний досвід" вживається у двох значеннях. У широкому значенні мається на увазі висока майстерність вихователя, така його практика, яка зумовлює високий педагогічний результат. Власний досвід педагога може й не містити чогось справді нового чи оригінального, проте він ґрунтується на успішному застосуванні визначених сучасною наукою принципів та методів і може слугувати зразком для тих вихователів, які ще не оволоділи належним чином фаховою майстерністю. А отже, його варто поширювати.
У вузькому значенні під передовим досвідом розуміють лише таку педагогічну практику, якій властиві видимі елементи творчого пошуку й оригінальності, тобто те, що іншим словом називають новаторством.
Слід мати на увазі, що не можна обмежуватися лише тим передовим досвідом, який виникає в дошкільних закладах стихійно. Його слід дбайливо плекати. Завдання місцевих відділів освіти та методичних служб – стимулювати організацію передового педагогічного досвіду в різних дитячих садках, спрямовувати вихователів на дослідження нових ефективних методів та прийомів роботи з дошкільнятами.
Основні вимоги щодо організації досвіду
Першою вимогою є постановка всієї роботи в дошкільному закладі у цілковитій відповідності з обраною ним програмою виховання. З якого б окремого питання не працював вихователь, він має неухильно виконувати програму з усіх видів дитячої діяльності. Аж ніяк не можна проводити дослідження з обраної теми за рахунок інших розділів освітньо-виховної роботи – це лише зашкодить справі.
Друга вимога – слід не перевантажувати дітей задля здійснення дослідницьких завдань. Про позитивні результати дослідної роботи можна говорити лише тоді, коли їх досягнуто за нормальної витрати зусиль дітей з урахуванням їхніх вікових особливостей. Головним об'єктом уваги завжди має бути дитина з її інтересами, запитами та бажаннями.
Поглиблена робота проводиться послідовно, систематично й рівномірно за добре обміркованим планом протягом тривалого часу. Зібраний матеріал має відображати увесь пройдений шлях, повний процес постановки і розвитку досвіду з його позитивами і невдачами.
Звідси випливає третя вимога щодо організації дослідження – слід подбати, щоб у дошкільному закладі для його проведення та узагальнення результатів були створені відповідні умови. Та найголовніше – наявність у колективі творчих, ініціативних працівників.

----------


## artuhsa

Загальні критерії передового педагогічного досвіду
Не кожний досвід може бути рекомендований для запозичення, поширення й використання. Основними критеріями передового педагогічного досвіду слід вважати:
1. Актуальність і важливість для науки та педагогічної практики, перспективність. Це означає, що даний досвід:
а) сприяє виконанню завдань, які ставить перед собою заклад або орган освіти;
б) дає змогу пришвидшити розв’язання актуальних проблем педагогічної теорії;
в) допомагає долати труднощі, які постають перед освітянами у процесі їхньої діяльності;
г) своєю проблематикою якоюсь мірою може задовольнити потреби розвитку освіти.
2. Наявність елементів новизни й оригінальності. Передовий педагогічний досвід завжди вирізняється творчим підходом його авторів до розв’язання навча-льних та управлінських завдань. Незалежно від того, виходять творці досвіду за межі відомих форм та методів, а чи здійснюють педагогічний процес у цих межах, вони завжди додають до нього щось значуще і суто своє, власне. Це "своє" часто-густо досить скромне і не обов'язково містить досі не відомі форми, методи, прийоми навчання й виховання. Проте за умови використання усталеного педа-гогічного арсеналу новим, оригінальним може бути вже сам підхід до його засто-сування. До ознак новизни у досвіді освітян слід підходити діалектичне, залежно від практичних потреб у тому чи іншому закладі або в місті, районі, області.
3. Наукове обґрунтування досвіду. В передовому досвіді високі результати мають бути досягнуті раціональ¬ним шляхом. У педагогічній практиці трапляється, що деякі тимчасові позитивні результати можуть досягатися завдяки використанню методів, які не відповідають вимогам науки. Такий "досвід" призводить до серйозних негативних наслідків у навчанні та вихованні дітей, у розвитку їхніх особистостей.
Однак якщо авторський досвід, попри явну невідпо¬відність загальноприйнятим положенням педагогічної науки, отримає наукове обґрунтування й сприяє ефективнішому розв'язанню завдань виховання та навчання, йо¬го слід розглядати як передовий.
4. Відповідність сучасним досягненням педагогіки, психології та методики, сприяння розкриттю нових закономірностей освітньо-виховного процесу.
5. Доказовість, висока результативність. Передовий досвід має сприяти під-вищенню якості знань, умінь та навичок дітей, рівня їхньої вихованості, досягне-нню вищих результатів у розвитку особистості. Педагогічний досвід може вважа-тися передовим, якщо результати його вищі порівняно з масовим досвідом, а коли й однакові з ним, то все ж таки потребують значно меншої витрати часу та зусиль.
6. Стабільність, неодноразове отримання високих ре¬зультатів, їхня перевірка, підтвердження за різних умов.
7. Можливість творчого використання досвіду. Передовий педагогічний досвід з продуктивною ідеєю має загальне й істотне, придатне для використання іншими педагогами. Однак автор певного досвіду може не усві¬домлювати ту провідну педагогічну думку, яка в ньому криється. Тож ті, хто його вивчають, мають виявити її й оцінити з погляду сучасної педагогічної науки.
8. Цілісність. Передовий досвід розглядається як частина загального освітньо-виховного процесу і має бути природним у налагодженій системі роботи.
Етапи вивчення та узагальнення досвіду
Щоб вивчити передовий педагогічний досвід, необхідно:
1. Визначити мету і завдання вивчення.
2. Визначити тематику.
3. Виявити об'єкти вивчення.
4. Зібрати фактичний матеріал.
5. Зробити аналіз, узагальнення, висновки, а відтак:
•	визначити типові риси вивченого досвіду;
•	з'ясувати його педагогічну сутність і значення;
•	схарактеризувати та обґрунтувати систему роботи кращого вихователя або дошкільного закладу.
6. Порівняти виявлений позитивний досвід з уже відомим у педагогіці та методиці.
7. Перевірити на практиці правильність висновків та ефективність використовуваних методів та прийомів роботи.
8. Схвалити передовий досвід на педагогічній раді, методичному об'єднанні або в іншій компетентній інстанції.

----------


## artuhsa

Визначення мети і теми
Перш ніж почати вивчення досвіду, необхідно чітко визначити мету й. тему дослідження. Всі види та форми вивчення, попри своє розмаїття, слугують одній меті: сприяти поширенню та впровадженню передового досвіду освітньо-виховної роботи. Щоб уникнути стихійності у проведенні дослідження, педагог має глибоко усвідомлювати потребу, якою воно викликане, передбачити все позитивне, що треба виявити, всі можливі труднощі й перешкоди, які треба подолати, і ті результати, яких треба досягти. Чим чіткіше й точніше будуть визначені тема та мета поглибленої роботи, тим більше буде певності щодо їхнього успішного завершення.
Теми для поглибленого опрацювання, зазвичай, обираються з урахуванням стану освітньо-виховної роботи в дошкільному закладі і конкретних завдань дошкільної освіти. Кожний вихователь може обрати з пропонованих тем посильну для себе, яка найбільш відповідає потребам його практичної діяльності. Часто педагоги самі підказують, над чим саме вони б хотіли працювати. Врахувавши запити дошкільних працівників та їхні можливості, методичний кабінет разом з управлінням освіти затверджують тематику поглибленої роботи колективів дошкільних закладів та окремих педагогів.
Опрацювання літератури
Визначивши тему та мету, слід ґрунтовно вивчити літературу з даної теми. Позитивний досвід може скластися лише на основі наукових даних, у світлі яких мають бути обмірковані його мета, організація та практичне впровадження. Лише тісний зв'язок теорії та практики може гарантувати найбільшу ефективність дос-віду. До того ж необізнаність з теорією питання та з опублікованим матеріалом про вже нагромаджений досвід унеможливить правильні узагальнення і висновки.
Починаючи опрацьовувати обрану тему, вихователь конспектує найважли-віший матеріал, робить виписки, занотовує власні думки. Увага до опрацювання літератури не послаблюється протягом усього часу роботи над темою. Періодично вихователь робить повідомлення для педагогічного колективу дитячого садка про прочитану ним літературу, зазначаючи, що саме доцільно використати в роботі закладу, над чим варто було б попрацювати всьому колективу.
Методичні кабінети складають на допомогу дошкільним працівникам бібліографічні списки літератури за темами, консультують, яку літературу і як саме слід вивчати. Така теоретична підготовка дасть можливість конкретизувати проблему, визначити в ній основні питання.
Планування роботи з вивчення та узагальнення досвіду
Коли вихователь опрацює необхідну літературу, прослухає ряд теоретичних та методичних лекцій, отримає відповідну консультацію методистів і науковців, він складає план поглибленої роботи. У плані зазначаються те¬ма, мета і завдання дослідження, уточнюються питання, відповіді на які необхідно одержати в процесі постановки досвіду, або конкретно формулюються результати, яких треба досягти.
Наприклад, вихователь середньої групи шукає ефективних шляхів виховання у дітей ввічливості та формування інших навичок культурної поведінки у спілкуванні з дорослими і між собою. Сформулювавши тему, він де¬талізує у плані, чого саме домагається у поведінці дітей. Це можуть бути, скажімо, такі вимоги до них: вітатися не лише зі своїм вихователем, а й з іншими дорослими та дітьми; говорити одне з одним і з дорослими чемно, дотримуючись певного тону; зустрівшись із кимсь у дверях чи в коридорі, трохи відійти й пропустити його тощо. Зазначаються засоби виховного впливу, методи та прийоми, які має використати педагог у роботі з колек¬тивом та окремими дітьми.
У плані передбачаються також збирання даних досвіду і їх аналіз, виступи на педагогічних нарадах про хід дослідження, аналіз та узагальнення фактичного мате¬ріалу, його оформлення і насамкінець – узагальнена доповідь на педраді чи методичному об'єднанні про результати здійсненої роботи.
Від вдало спланованого процесу вивчення та узагальнення досвіду значною мірою залежить уся подальша робота. Проте вихователям часто-густо нелегко дається складання плану, і тут їм повинні допомогти завідувачі дошкільних закладів, методисти, науковці: спільно визначити зміст і завдання поглибленої роботи, уточнити всі пункти плану, доповнити його або ж змінити напрямок дослідження, якщо в цьому постане потреба.
Збирання фактичного матеріалу
Велике значення для узагальнення досвіду має вмін¬ня збирати фактичний матеріал – від цього залежить правильність і глибина висновків. Щоб належно узагальнити досвід своєї роботи, педагог має зібрати все, що відображає її систему. Це можуть бути календарні плани, щоденник, конспекти, записи занять, фотознімки з життя групи, окремі матеріали, які характеризують рівень знань дітей, їхні інтереси, вміння, поведінку: записи ігор, малюнки, саморобні іграшки, вироби з паперу, глини, пластиліну абощо.
Значно полегшить роботу систематичне ведення пе¬дагогічного щоденника, де вихователь фіксує висновки щодо змісту й результативності кожного заняття, аналізує ефективність використаних методів та прийомів, занотовує свої спостереження за деякими дітьми й колективом загалом.
Керівництво дошкільного закладу створює належні умови для організації досвіду, допомагає у збиранні й аналізі фактичного матеріалу, у перевірці й оформленні даних та висновків.
Вивчаючи передовий педагогічний досвід у своєму до¬шкільному закладі, завідувач та методист керуються різними методами. Найбільш надійними та ефективними є безпосередні спостереження за роботою вихо¬вателів на заняттях і в повсякденні. Записи цих спосте¬режень мають об'єктивно відображати факти навчальної та виховної роботи.
Важливо також ознайомитися з педагогічною документацією: календарними та перспективними планами, конспектами занять, педагогічними щоденниками, доповідями тощо, які висвітлюють методичні пошуки вихователів та аналіз результатів дитячої діяльності. Спостереження доповнюються індивідуальними бесідами для з'ясування певних питань.
Аналіз та узагальнення матеріалу
Щоб досвід став надбанням інших, зібраний фактич¬ний та документальний матеріал необхідно глибоко й усебічно проаналізувати, дати йому оцінку, тобто відібрати з нього найбільш важливе й цінне, узагальнити та систематизувати, зробити відповідні педагогічні та методичні висновки. Ось як це, наприклад, робиться. Вихователь, який поглиблено працював над питан¬ням навчання дітей середньої групи малювати фарбами, зібрав увесь матеріал, що розкриває методику прове¬дення занять, показує досягнуті результати: конспекти занять, зразки обладнання, наочні посібники, записи спо¬стережень, дитячі роботи з поясненнями та висновками щодо їх виконання. Аналізуючи свої записи, вихователь зважує, якою мірою усе це відповідає меті поглибленої роботи, обмірковує, які складнощі виникали і як вони були подолані, що нового, цікавого підказав досвід. Щоб глибше проаналізувати записи і зробити прави¬льне узагальнення, доцільно згрупувати їх у певному порядку й послідовно розглянути кожну частину.
Скажімо, зібраний матеріал з навчання дітей малюва¬ти фарбами вихователь розклав так: 
•	підготовка до занять - його власна і дітей; 
•	вказівки дітям (зміст, спрямуван¬ня); 
•	керівництво роботою дітей та їхньою поведінкою;
•	підсумки занять; оцінка проведених занять з погляду виконання програми та розв'язання поставлених завдань.
Детальний аналіз допомагає з'ясувати, які конкретні етапи роботи впливають на хід дослідження загалом і чи кожний був необхідний (а може, щось, навпаки, знижу¬вало результати).
Так, згрупувавши і порівнявши свої вказівки дітям, ви¬хователь виділив у них методичні прийоми, типові для всіх занять. Це дало йому змогу зробити деякі узагаль¬нення. Зокрема, було констатовано, що діти почали вкладатись у відведений для роботи час на занятті після того, коли дістали вказівку послідовно використовувати фарби. Вони тепер менше витрачали часу на промиван¬ня пен-злика. Більшість дошкільнят повністю виконува¬ли завдання тоді, коли словесні вказівки підкріплюва¬лися їхнім життєвим досвідом або коли вихователь ви¬кликав у них яскраві спогади про спостережуване у до¬вкіллі. З'ясувалося, що у навчанні малювати фарбами чимало важить аналіз та оцінка дитячих малюнків під час заняття і в кінці його: що тут цікавого, який поступ окре¬мих дітей, що зроблено добре, а що можна було б ви¬конати краще і як це треба робити. А головне — необ¬хідно підтримувати у дитини віру в себе, позитивний емо¬ційний стан.
Вміння проаналізувати зібраний матеріал і зробити правильні висновки важливе не лише для підбиття під¬сумків проведеної роботи, а й для складання звітів про неї за рік. Для оволодіння цим умінням необхідна напо¬леглива праця. Вихователь, особливо молодий, потре¬бує допомоги не лише в організації досвіду, а й у його вивченні та узагальненні. Таку допомогу мають надати йому завідувач дошкільного закладу, методисти, широ¬кий громадський актив.
Оформлення узагальненого досвіду
Оформити результати вивчення та узагальнення до¬свіду можна по-різному. Це можуть бути буклет, стаття, папка з добіркою матеріалів, альбом, підшивка тощо. Найпростіші форми — добре складений календарний план та облік роботи, конспекти і записи занять, ігор та інших видів дитячої діяльності. Сумлінно роз-роблена до¬кументація важлива не лише для її авторів, а й для ін¬ших вихователів.
Часом узагальнений досвід оформлюють як методич¬ну розробку з окремих питань: відповідно до вимог про¬грами й на основі власного доробку вихователь дає пе¬релік занять, зразки бесід, окремих занять, творчих ігор, записи спостережень за дітьми, зазначає цінне й цікаве у своїй діяльності.
А ще можна подавати фотомонтажі, альбоми, навча¬льні посібники, папки з педагогічною документацією, що¬денники тощо.
Однією з форм узагальнення досвіду є висвітлення його в доповіді чи статті. У вступі вихователь обґрунто¬вує тему, зазначає, яка реальна потреба зумовила її опра¬цювання, які конкретні завдання він поставив перед со¬бою. розпочинаючи дослідження і здійснюючи його. Далі йде характеристика групи до початку поглибленої ро¬боти: зазначаються засоби, прийоми та методи виховання і навчання, застосовувані раніше і нові, використані вже під час створення досвіду; подаються конкретні прикла¬ди їх застосування; описується відповідна робота з бать¬ками; подаються результати зробленого, висновки, за¬вдання на майбутнє. У висновках зазначається: 
•	що є най¬ціннішим у досвіді; 
•	які прийоми та методи виявилися найефективнішими; 
•	що сприяло досягненню успіху; яка роль вихователя та батьків; 
•	які питання потребують по¬дальшої перевірки, доопрацювання; чого слід уникати;
•	які нові проблеми постають із попереднього дослід¬ження.
Основні положення опису доцільно проілюструвати, додавши до нього малюнки, магнітофонні записи, план виховної роботи, конспекти занять тощо.

----------

Афендикова Татьяна (22.02.2018)

----------


## baichik

> девочки, подскажите , может кто нибудь уже проводил новий рік без діда Мороза. Начальство настаює.


Сьогодні на пошту садочка прийшов лист-роз"яснення. Мабуть, у багатьох виникає таке питання.

Роз’яснення щодо проведення новорічних свят  у дошкільних навчальних закладах України 
У зв`язку з численними зверненнями практиків із дошкільної освіти до місцевих і центральних органів управління освітою, методичних служб щодо правомірності проведення у дошкільному закладі новорічного свята та стосовно посилань на документ МОН України, яким це свято у дитячих садках скасовано,  відділ дошкільного розвитку ДНУ «Інститут модернізації змісту освіти» надає такі роз’яснення.
У своїй діяльності дошкільні навчальні заклади мають спиратися на чинні законодавчі акти, інші нормативно-правові, інструктивні документи, що регулюють функціонування установ та організацію освітньої процесу з дітьми дошкільного віку. Зокрема, відповідно до чинного законодавства про працю   (ст. 73 Кодексу законів про працю України), Указів Президента України, постанов Кабінету Міністрів свято Нового року віднесено до переліку загальнонаціональних. Воно офіційно відзначається в Україні, тому й святкування його у дошкільних навчальних закладах є цілком правомірним. Чинні комплексні програми розвитку, виховання та навчання дітей раннього і дошкільного віку серед розмаїття тематичних дитячих розваг і свят також пропонують для проведення і Новорічне свято. Ніяких інструкцій МОН України щодо скасування відзначення Нового року у дошкільних закладах не готувалося і не надсилалося в регіони. У департаменті загальної середньої та дошкільної освіти МОН України було підготовлено і оприлюднено лист «Щодо організації роботи дошкільних навчальних закладів по ознайомленню дітей із народними традиціями, святами та обрядами» від 20.10.2016 № 1/9-561, де йдеться про значення саме народних свят і традицій в освітній роботі з малюками, подано орієнтовний перелік народних календарних сезонно-обрядових і християнських свят, до ознайомлення з якими можна долучати дошкільників, та основні рекомендації щодо цього. Проте у зазначеному листі святкування Нового року не коментується.
Із огляду на зазначене вище,  будь-які заборони святкувань Нового року в дошкільних закладах не мають підстав. Водночас, є право дошкільного закладу рішенням педагогічної ради (колегіального органу управління) за погодженням із батьківською громадськістю закладу та з урахуванням обраної цим закладом освітньої програми, специфіки регіону, віку дітей самостійно визначити перелік свят для ознайомлення дітей кожної вікової категорії. Під час підготовки та проведення новорічних свят потрібно враховувати особливості національного складу вікових груп дошкільників, світські та народні традиції відзначення  циклу різдвяно-новорічних свят у різних регіонах України, запити батьків вихованців, інтереси дітей, можливості закладу. Це свято може бути проведене як карнавал, концерт, вистава, тематична розвага у світському, фантастично-казковому, народному стилі (вирішує колектив педагогів і батьків) із залученням дітей, фахівців закладу, батьків або професійних артистів для виконання ролей різних казкових/ літературних/ міфічних героїв. Доречно долучати дітей і батьків до участі у прикрашанні музичної зали, групи, загальних приміщень, ділянок дошкільного закладу, підготовки новорічних костюмів, атрибутів для вистав тощо. Це сприятиме активізації батьківської громади, забезпечить безпосередню участь членів родини у житті малюка в умовах дитячого садка, допоможе налагодити ефективну взаємодію у тріаді «батьки-діти-педагоги» і уникнути протиріч та непорозумінь.

----------

#Ленуся (20.11.2017), irinabondar2468 (20.11.2017), lolu66 (12.11.2017), Luisikbusik (17.11.2017), nasoloda (09.11.2017), Nezabudka157 (15.07.2019), Olga2005 (13.11.2017), sunia67 (13.11.2019), tutti (18.11.2017), zub-m (19.11.2017), Іванка (11.11.2017), Вергунчик (12.11.2017), виктория птица (10.11.2017), Зимний Дождь (02.01.2020), ИннаНичога (09.11.2017), Интер (12.11.2017), Ирина 51 (12.11.2017), Иришка Б (11.11.2017), леся r (13.11.2017), Оленька я (10.11.2017), Рудометова (10.11.2017), Татьяна муза (13.11.2017), Таша71 (14.11.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

*Ігри для батьків на святі в ДНЗ*

_Як налаштувати дорослих глядачів на позитивний лад під час дитячого свята?_

Завдання ведучого дитячого свята — не лише підтримати й зацікавити малюків, а й створити позитивний настрій у батьків та гостей, які можуть прийти у дитсадок заклопотаними і стурбованими. Допоможуть у цьому короткі вправи та ігри, проведені за кілька хвилин до виступу дітей.

*Флеш-ігри для створення позитивного настрою глядачів*

*Гріємо руки*

Запропонуйте глядачам розігріти руки, оскільки їхні аплодисменти мають бути щедрими, від душі. Глядачі потирають долоні (обов’язково у супроводі усмішки). Можете запропонувати потерти долоні один одному.

*Оплески*

Зробіть п’ять оплесків, але так, щоб кожен наступний був дужчим за попередній.

*Сонячний зайчик*

Скажіть, що ваша долоня вміє пускати сонячні зайчики, покажіть її гостям: на який сектор аудиторії спрямує «зайчика», той і  відповідає аплодисментами.

*Вітання*

«Ми віримо, що всі присутні у залі — дуже чемні люди, і встигли привітатися один з одним. Ви маєте можливість зробити це з сусідом ліворуч і праворуч». Як варіант, можна привітатися лише мізинчиками, великими пальцями тощо.

*Помічник режисера*

Скажіть глядачам, що під час зйомок телепередач реакцією аудиторії керує помічник режисера. Одна з його функцій — організувати потрібний емоційний фон. Запропонуйте запам’ятати, як потрібно реагувати на фрагменти дійства за кількістю викинутих ним пальців: один — реакція стримана, два — голосна, три — шквал емоцій, рухів, звуків.

*Родинний зв’язок*

Зверніться до глядачів: «Ми переконані, у талановитих дітей обов’язково талановиті батьки й рідні. Ви це доводите тим, що зараз присутні тут на святі. А діти доведуть це своїми чудовими виступами. Ми просимо вас, шановні, підтримувати дітей гарною, щедрою енергією, аби вони виступили якнайліпше. Радійте, щиро усміхайтеся, плескайте у долоні. Отримайте справжнє задоволення від спілкування. Покажіть, будь ласка, як ви це будете робити (оплески аудиторії). Гадаєте, це переконує? А чи можете реагувати яскравіше?».

_Автор— Микола Шуть
ж. «Музичний керівник»_
https://m.pedrada.com.ua/question/31...yat-v-ditsadku

----------

Babsy (02.04.2019), laratet (04.01.2018), Lyuda.K (04.11.2018), na4a (02.12.2017), Nezabudka157 (15.07.2019), nyusha0365 (01.12.2017), oksana888 (02.12.2017), Olga Beliaeva (03.12.2017), SANOCHKA (11.01.2018), Tatti (10.01.2019), Ирма 77 (22.02.2018), Муза 10 (13.09.2018), Ната_ли (16.12.2017), Ольгадайченко (10.01.2018), Пензева Людмила (06.09.2018), Полечка (21.06.2018), талант (02.12.2017), Херсон-75 (07.06.2018)

----------


## Котик230580

МК "Права та обов'язки музичного керівника"  https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HH...65rTQvIwhtgBME

----------

Babsy (04.01.2018), diak (04.01.2018), dididi (14.06.2018), diez73 (28.05.2019), Fons (01.02.2018), hrustjaa (21.01.2018), irinasher (04.01.2018), keliot (05.01.2018), Kolpachiha (25.06.2018), laratet (04.01.2018), Nezabudka157 (29.03.2018), Notka Fa (05.01.2018), nyusha0365 (18.02.2021), Olga_ru (09.06.2018), SANOCHKA (11.01.2018), SVETOK35 (06.06.2018), zub-m (07.11.2018), Іванка (01.10.2018), Валя Муза (07.01.2018), Зимний Дождь (02.01.2020), катя 98 (03.01.2018), Лесюнька (27.12.2019), маэстро87 (17.09.2018), Муза 10 (13.09.2018), Наталія а (05.01.2018), натела (03.01.2018), Олег Лекарь (03.01.2018), Ольгадайченко (10.01.2018), Осянечка (01.10.2018), Полечка (21.06.2018), света73 (03.01.2018), Танічка (03.01.2018), Татьяна муза (05.01.2018), ЮЛилиана (04.01.2018)

----------


## катя 98

Про организацию работы в летний период https://mon.gov.ua/storage/app/media...sv-ozdorov.pdf

----------

juliko (30.05.2021), Kolpachiha (25.06.2018), lolu66 (05.06.2018), SVETOK35 (06.06.2018), Зимний Дождь (02.01.2020), ИннаНичога (06.06.2018), Наталія Любченко (19.06.2018), Осянечка (01.10.2018), Полечка (21.06.2018), Юляся (11.06.2018)

----------


## Херсон-75

*"Пан Папір на музичному занятті" і "У місті Орігамі"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5481910

----------

ivano (08.06.2018), Nadka (09.11.2020), Nata S (20.06.2018), Olia Medvedeva (30.09.2018), ИннаНичога (08.06.2018), Катюшка knopka (02.02.2020), катя 98 (20.06.2018), Кремень (21.02.2019), мальвина19 (26.11.2018), мира (24.06.2018), Оленка ххх (09.06.2018), Полечка (21.06.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Щодо рекомендацій з навчально-методичного забезпечення https://mon.gov.ua/ua/npa/list-mon-1...zabezpechennya

----------

lolu66 (14.09.2018), Ира79 (10.08.2018), катя 98 (28.09.2018), Мартын (30.07.2018), Муза 10 (13.09.2018), Наташа5374 (18.08.2019), Осянечка (01.10.2018)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

Музика зцілює тіло і душу.docxВплив музикотерапії на розвиток.docx

----------

diez73 (28.05.2019), Janett (14.01.2019), Ksjha (25.03.2019), lilu71 (30.01.2020), lolu66 (14.09.2018), Nezabudka157 (16.07.2019), nyusha0365 (02.10.2018), ИннаНичога (15.09.2018), катя 98 (28.09.2018), квіточка (28.09.2018), Кремень (21.02.2019), Марильяна (29.09.2018), мира (15.09.2018), Ната_ли (15.09.2018), Олег Лекарь (23.11.2018), Оленка ххх (09.01.2019)

----------


## Наталія Любченко

Добрий вечір! Прошу допомоги. Мені потрібно підготувати невелику доповідь на педраду: "Музичний супровід занять з фізкультури". Може, в кого є які матеріали. Була б дуже вдячна, якщо б поділилися. Дякую. :Blush2:

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

IMG_20181001_144210.jpgIMG_20181001_164000.jpgIMG_20181001_164039.jpgIMG_20181001_164054.jpgIMG_20181001_164117.jpgIMG_20181001_164135.jpgIMG_20181001_164151.jpg

----------

Nezabudka157 (15.07.2019), Sолнце (12.11.2018), Танічка (01.10.2018)

----------


## ирико

Матеріал по темі В.Сухомлинського
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Nw...uWHWvuVVpQRxrt

----------

dididi (10.07.2019), fotinia s (02.10.2018), muzik (02.12.2018), Nezabudka157 (15.07.2019), Note (14.01.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (03.10.2018), Наташа5374 (13.10.2020), Олег Лекарь (23.11.2018)

----------


## viki57713

План роботи МО музкерівників
1	1. Ознайомлення  з  планом  роботи  на  2017-2018 н.р.

2.Звіт  про  роботу  РМО  2016-2017 н.р.

3. Інструктивно-методичні рекомендації
"Про організацію освітньої роботи в дошкільних навчальних закладах у 2017/2018 навчальному році"
4.Провідні педагогічні принципи та вимоги до організації музичних занять
5..Фрагмент   музичного заняття:
«Мандри дощових краплинок»
5. 

2	Інноваційні технології у діяльності музичних керівників
1. Роль музичного керівника дошкільного навчального закладу в художньо-естетичному вихованні  . 
2.Партерна  гімнастика. Оздоровлення під музику.
3.Пальчикові  ігри для молодшого та середнього  дошкільного  віку.
4.  Музична  казко терапія  у вихованні  дошкільнят
Музично оздоровча казка
Музичне заняття
3	Значення святкових ранків  у виховній  роботі  дошкільного  закладу
1.Дитяче свято – важливий компонент   процесу  комплексного всебічного розвитку та виховання дитини.
2.Співпраця  музичного керівника   та вихователя   у підготовці  та проведенні  свята.
3.Перегляд свята з елементами народознавства.
4.Використання  музичних ігор на святі відповідно тематиці
4	Патріотичне виховання у контексті розвитку духовного потенціалу особистості дитини дошкільного віку
 1.Виховання патріотичних почуттів засобами краєзнавства.
2.Створення осередків театрально-освітнього простору.

3.Музично-тематичне заняття з елементами інтегрованого навчання «Роде мій красний, роде наш прекрасний».
4.Народна гра у сучасному вихованні.
5.Підведення підсумків роботи МО.

----------

Note (14.01.2019), Верхуша Ольга (19.10.2020), вуерхуша оля (10.07.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (12.11.2018), Катюшка knopka (02.02.2020), Наташа5374 (18.08.2019)

----------


## Наталія Любченко

Добрий вечір! Може комусь колись пригодиться...
*Музичний супровід занять по фізкультурі*
Питання взаємозв’язку музики і рухів неодноразово розкривався і в педагогічній, і в психологічній літературі.
Використання музики на заняттях з фізкультури, на ранкових гімнастиках – одне з активних спілкувань дитини з музикою.
Досвід закладів освіти свідчить про те, що ефективність фізичного розвитку можлива за умов об»єднання (інтеграції) гімнастичних рухів у різних формах фізичного виховання дітей з музичною, музично-ритмічною діяльністю у єдине ціле.
        Праці дослідників Е Вільчковського, Н Ветлугіної, О Богініч, Н. Денисенко засвідчують, що одним із засобів ефективного фізичного розвитку дітей є фізичні вправи, музично-ритмічні й танцювальні рухи, співи. Фізичні рухи об»єднаються з танцювальними, хороводними вправами
Е. Вільчковський стверджує, що танцювальні вправи і танці потрібно включати систематично в заняття з фізкультури, ранкову гімнастику та фізкультурині свята.
      Однією з важливих педагогічних умов щодо музичного супроводу різних форм фізичного виховання та використання танцювальних вправ є чітке виконання функціональних обов’язків муз керівника та інструктора з фізичного виховання та вихователя групи.
Передусім муз керівник повинен знати, на вирішення яких завдань спрямована музика під час кожного фізкультурного заходу, а саме:
1.	Музика активізує рухи дітей, значно підвищує якість виконання танцювальних і гімнастичних вправ..
2.	Музика поліпшує роботу серцево-судинної, м’язової, дихальної системи.
3.	Поліпшується легенева вентиляція, підвищується амплітуда рухів.
4.	У дітей виховується емоційно-чуттєва сфера, слух, відчуття ритму.
      Тому муз керівник має бути освіченим щодо музичного супроводу.
Головна особливість – відповідність характеру музики характерові рухів. 
Муз керівник знає, що кожен рух має особливу техніку, для якої необхідно дібрати музичний супровід. Наприклад, чіткі замах потребують веселої енергійної музики, легкі відривні підскоки, притупування – легкої, жвавої музики, похитування стрічками, прапорцями – ніжної, мелодійної.
Одним з розділів інтегрованої роботи музичного керівника та інструктора з фізкультури є складання сценаріїв спільних заходів, яке ґрунтується на практичному досвіді обох педагогів. Як відомо, змістом будь-якого заходу є рухливі ігри, змагання, естафети, які розвивають у дітей спритність, швидкість реакції, координацію рухів тощо. Тож роль музики на спортивних розвагах і святах полягає в тому, щоб створити атмосферу, налаштувати учасників на змагання,а глядачів – на радісне вболівання. Зокрема, правильно дібрана музика на спортивному заході
* підіймає настрій учасникам свята, бадьорить.
* дає змогу відчувати ритм рухів, виконувати їх узгоджено і дружно під час виконання ігрових завдань.
* заспокоює, допомагає розслабитися у перервах між активними діями.
Ритм, темп та гучність музики «підказують» дітям протягом дійства, коли слід розслабитися, а коли, навпаки, активізуватися.
Практика свідчить, що творчий контакт музичного керівника та інструктора з фізкультури є справді результативним за систематичної роботи протягом року чи за періодичної спільної організації свят та розваг.

----------

muzruk (28.04.2020), Ирма 77 (26.03.2020), Херсон-75 (15.01.2019)

----------


## Танічка

Таблиця тарифних розрядів і ставок, окладів 2019 року і не тільки
https://www.pedrada.com.ua/article/2...bwh4-8xuU7hrII

----------

Babsy (09.01.2019), dzvinochok (08.01.2019), Irina55 (09.01.2019), ivano (09.01.2019), moderm (09.01.2019), Nezabudka157 (15.07.2019), домініка (09.01.2019), катя 98 (10.01.2019), Ната_ли (08.01.2019), Оленка ххх (09.01.2019), Полечка (22.01.2019)

----------


## катя 98

Таня то для учителей. Мы как всегда в пролете :Tu:

----------

ivano (10.01.2019), Ната_ли (10.01.2019)

----------

